# U.S. proxy servers



## Shirin

Can anyone comment on the use of U.S. proxy servers for access to Skype, Netflix, etc. while living in the UAE?

How do you go about subscribing to a U.S. proxy server/service?

Also, is anyone using a tablet that you purchased in the U.S.? Any issues?

Thanks in advance for any advice/information.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Accessing banned websites is illegal and the forum can not allow information to be given out how to access banned websites. 

Also, it doesnt matter what you use, netflix doesnt seem to work. They 'know' you are physically not in the usa somehow. I dont know how.... but they do. So just cancel that  

Lots of tablets here. The ipad is quite popular here, but quite expensive if you were to want to pick it up here. Suggest purchasing any new electronic toys you are wanting in the near future before coming over. What are you asking about tablet??? Are you meaning the tablet that is being sold that is tethered to a service like sprint? They do not have that service here I do not believe yet. Give them a bit of time though. I do think you can purchase wireless internet for your laptop though so in that theory, probly through a usb device or card of some sort so ??? Could use that.


----------



## Shirin

I didn't mean to start a question about something that is illegal. I thought it was legal to subscribe to a proxy service. 

Thanks for the information.


----------



## incommunicated

Which sites are banned or do not work?
Skype calls and chat or just calls?
MSN Messanger?
Gmail chat?
Facebook and facebook chat?

What works to chat while in Dubai?


----------



## Shirin

incommunicated said:


> Which sites are banned or do not work?
> Skype calls and chat or just calls?
> MSN Messanger?
> Gmail chat?
> Facebook and facebook chat?
> 
> What works to chat while in Dubai?



I don't live in UAE so I can't say with any authority. But it is my understanding that VoIP applications are blocked. But maybe someone who lives there can offer more reliable information.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Voip is hit or miss. Sometimes my yahoo voip will work direct out, sometimes it wont. Sometimes skype works (recently) sometimes it doesnt. It used to not work a greater percentage of the time directly out then recent times (last like 3 to 5 months). 

There is a reason that etisilat in the uae has so much profits! And it is protected quite fiercely. They have had to release some of the holds as the reality is that people are bipassing them anyhow. Nature of the beast but seems uae rather stay in the stone ages of forcing everyone to use the phone then the voip that is available.


----------



## incommunicated

I am in JBR now and skype chat and skype calls between skype users works very well and that is all I need to keep in touch. Skype calls to regular phones is not working


----------



## usexpatfree

*proxy server suggestion*

"They 'know' you are physically not in the usa somehow. I dont know how.... but they do. So just cancel that "

Actully is a decent VPN account you can trick their servers into thinking that you are actually in the USA when you are traveling abroad. 

I have been using Road Warrior VPN ever since I moved to the UAE two years ago. I has been once of the greatest purchases that I have made. No more dealing with the silly restrictions. 

I can watch my netflix or hulu when I have some downtime. I do have to say that netflix does have the best streaming plugin. I say that the netflix plugin is the bet for streaming because it will automatically detect the speed of your connection, and then buffer the movie enough so you will not have to stop at all during the movie. You might have to sit a wait a little while if you are on a slower connection, but I would rather mack a snack at the beginning, then stopping multiple times during a show.


----------



## dxbexpat

many proxy servers will work but voip is still illegal in uae, expats use them but once caught can get you in trouble. DU and Etisalat keep offering low rates often. Decision is yours.


----------



## qwertyjjj

Try out ProxyPlayer - USA proxy server, VPN, USA IP address
I usually sign up for a few days when I want to watch some hockey or something...


----------



## newguyintown

What I have experienced till now (haven't been here for long), is that PC to PC calls are allowed whichever service you may be using, so Skype, Gtalk everything works fine as long as you are calling another PC. Calling phones (mobile or landlines) does not work atleast with Skype. If you really really want to use Skype to call phones, you can do that using VPN services such as Hotspot shield etc.

That being said, there are several VOIP services using which you can call phone, somehow it seems these services have escaped the 'ban'. I use one such service and it's very cheap too! Not sure if I should name the service here


----------

